# Any one watch the super bowl 2015? Can't understand it.



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

That was an exciting game. 

But I don't understand the last play. I thought the play, the Seahawks owe the fans a championship. 

In a 4 downs games, with only the 2nd down and the ball was at the 1 yard line, could you just use the next 3 downs to run the ball in?

I don't understand football.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Yup. Epic error on someone's shoulders!.......


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

No kidding. I was shocked that they went with throwing.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Yup. Epic error on someone's shoulders!.......


Oh well, next year there will be another Super Bowl - 50th. If I am Seahawks fan I think I will be talking about this strange play for a few decades.


----------



## oppai (Sep 14, 2011)

It was a bad call. They had 3 chances to run it as u said. Why take the risk of throwing it especially when u have lynch to run it. Now who's the goat is the question. Coach or Wilson.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

kf3506 said:


> No kidding. I was shocked that they went with throwing.


Since there was 1 minute 06 seconds left, I thought Seahawks would use the 2nd down to get to the 1/2 yard line to waste some time. Use the 3rd down to get to the 1/5 yard line to waste more time and score with 0.001 second left on the 4th down.

Before my thought was over, the ball was in the air. On tv, you could see the Seahawks coach was sad.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Too. Painful. Too. Talkabout.......


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just can not believe the last call at the end zone.. with the best running back in NFL this season, just wow!! 
FYI I'm an Eagles fan but was cheering for seahawks... can't believe pats won....


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

oppai said:


> It was a bad call. They had 3 chances to run it as u said. Why take the risk of throwing it especially when u have lynch to run it. Now who's the goat is the question. Coach or Wilson.


On TV, the coach looked as depressed as the Seahawks fans. So I don't believe it was the coach call in this play.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> I just can not believe the last call at the end zone.. with the best running back in NFL this season, just wow!!
> FYI I'm an Eagles fan but was cheering for seahawks... can't believe pats won....


I was cheering for the Seahawks too because when I was a kid watching the Seahawks they always loss.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe they setup this play so people talk about football more.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The play by play man or commentator said "I can't believe the call". "I can't believe the call".


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

And the Seahawk quarterback threw the ball to a player with two Pat players near him and the seahawks receiver was not even in the end zone.

The New England team has nothing to cheer about in this win. They did not really won it.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

It's a conspiracy......


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> It's a conspiracy......


What is the conspiracy?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Seahawks fans not going to sleep well tonight.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, it has only 25 to 30 seconds left at the 1 yard line. But with that time, you had 2-3 more plays to go 1 yard. 

Why throw the ball??????????????? It is so weird.


----------



## oppai (Sep 14, 2011)

Coach to responsibility for the play. This will be talked about for a long time. Why throw the ball????????????


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

If there was betting going on and the side betting on the Seahawks to win would not be happy with this last play.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe next year they will give the win to the Seahawks.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I did not know the Seahawks won last year. Maybe they are tired of another Super bowl parade in Seattle.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Seemed desperate. Glad I didn't panic and had no horses in the game.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

waynet said:


> I did not know the Seahawks won last year. Maybe they are tired of another Super bowl parade in Seattle.


They behaved better than 2010\2011 or whatever the past was. They could have handled it. GG none the less.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Colossal mistake by either Wilson or Carroll - they'll rue that call for years.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I slept like a baby what happened ??


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing is guarenteed ever. Could have just as easily fumbled the ball running it in. It is my understanding a certain running back has bad luck at the 1 yard line is why they decided to pass it. If there is anyone to blame....i would blame Butler. Had it not been for him blasting in, the intended receiver would have had it for sure. Great game and you can't deny Brady is definitly one of the best in the game.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey John I think VAHS is in the wrong thread, could you please move it thanks " .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Laurie... either it is in the right section or somebody beat me to it lol


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

NFL fans make me smile, so die hard, like its hockey, soccer or rugby.

Sorry I had too lol. My friends a die hard eagles fan, like car stickers and fat heads and flags on te house and he's even tattooed!!!!!! Then I asked if it was quiet at his placed yesterday cause his team wasn't in and nope his place was crazy! So they all just flipped flipped to the pats lol I assumed Seahawks cause it's almost homers but was met with quite a few responses lol


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Good for Football. This game will be talked about forever.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want go ahead and delete this post. I posted here because I see people post Canucks games here before.

I think the owner of the Seahawks should buy everyone on the team a Super Bowl Ring. For the Pats, I don't really think they want to celebrate this win at all.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

No need to delete it. Maybe move it to the right section though lol Why should the owner buy the team SB rings, wasn't his fault or call lol and besides that Im sure they are still sporting the ones from last year. I don't get why people don't feel like the Pats didn't earn that win?!? Ya know, many thought the onside kick they made in the last playoff game was a stupid move, but they did it, got the ball and scored and that is what got them to the SB. They got praised because of that comeback...yet it could have been a bad move had they missed. 
Was passing it really a bad call honestly? Think about it....they are on the one yard line for the possible game winning goal. Everybody took for granted they were going to run it....even the Patriots. Therefore it makes sense to do something unexpected since the odds of having to run it through a brick wall was pretty good. Unfortunately for them....again....Butler was in the right place at the right time to blast in for the interception. If it wasn't for a lucky catch on the play that got them to the 1 yard line, there is a good chance they would have lost anyway. Could have easily been picked of on that play too.
I wonder what would be being said had they tried to run it and failed 2-3 times until they had to turn the ball over. They had to go for the touchdown, a field goal wouldn't win it for them, nor would a safety. I think the Patriots are not getting the credit they deserve, given what they did to comeback and get the lead and win the game.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

They should run the same scenario 1000 times passing the ball and 1000 times running the ball to see the average score.

It is just funny to see the reaction from some of the Seahawks fans. Even the reaction from the Seahawk players at the bench. See this: Watch Richard Sherman's heartbreaking reaction to final Seahawks interception | For The Win

Of course anything can happen in a game. If we can always predict the outcome, we are all millionaires.

Anyway, lots of stories about this game on the internet now.



Diztrbd1 said:


> No need to delete it. Maybe move it to the right section though lol Why should the owner buy the team SB rings, wasn't his fault or call lol and besides that Im sure they are still sporting the ones from last year. I don't get why people don't feel like the Pats didn't earn that win?!? Ya know, many thought the onside kick they made in the last playoff game was a stupid move, but they did it, got the ball and scored and that is what got them to the SB. They got praised because of that comeback...yet it could have been a bad move had they missed.
> Was passing it really a bad call honestly? Think about it....they are on the one yard line for the possible game winning goal. Everybody took for granted they were going to run it....even the Patriots. Therefore it makes sense to do something unexpected since the odds of having to run it through a brick wall was pretty good. Unfortunately for them....again....Butler was in the right place at the right time to blast in for the interception. If it wasn't for a lucky catch on the play that got them to the 1 yard line, there is a good chance they would have lost anyway. Could have easily been picked of on that play too.
> I wonder what would be being said had they tried to run it and failed 2-3 times until they had to turn the ball over. They had to go for the touchdown, a field goal wouldn't win it for them, nor would a safety. I think the Patriots are not getting the credit they deserve, given what they did to comeback and get the lead and win the game.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vancitycam said:


> NFL fans make me smile, so die hard, like its hockey, soccer or rugby.
> 
> Sorry I had too lol. My friends a die hard eagles fan, like car stickers and fat heads and flags on te house and he's even tattooed!!!!!! Then I asked if it was quiet at his placed yesterday cause his team wasn't in and nope his place was crazy! So they all just flipped flipped to the pats lol I assumed Seahawks cause it's almost homers but was met with quite a few responses lol


another Eagles fan in the town?!?!! awesome!! I'm not so crazy as people around me said lol


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

You have to feel bad for the Pats too. They were robbed of an opportunity to stop the Seahawks at the 1 yard line for 2 to 3 tries. They might have stopped their advance. Imagine that.
But the odd is low in my opinion.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Was Seahawks goal-line pass at end of Super Bowl really the worst call in football history? (poll)

Noone even ranks close to 10%, Seahawks throw 71.20%

Seahawks throw at the goal line in Super Bowl XLIX 71.20% (262 votes) 

Green Bay lets Denver score go-ahead TD in Super Bowl XXXII 2.99% (11 votes) 

Giants run the ball in closing seconds vs. Eagles in 1978 (Miracle in the Meadowlands) 6.25% (23 votes) 

Red Right 88: Cleveland throws into end zone vs. Oakland in 1981 playoffs 0.82% (3 votes) 

Marty Mornhinweg takes the wind instead of the ball in overtime vs. Chicago, 2002 1.09% (4 votes) 

Barry Switzer's fourth-down gamble vs. Philadelphia in 1995 0.54% (2 votes) 

Sam Wyche tries to run out the clock vs. San Francisco in 1987 1.63% (6 votes) 

LSU keeps throwing vs. Auburn in 1994 5.71% (21 votes) 

Alabama throws screen to Ed Scissum at end of 1997 Iron Bowl 5.16% (19 votes) 

Kevin Steele tries to pad the score vs. UNLV in 1999 1.90% (7 votes) 

Other 3% (10 votes)


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah I think they may be the biggest fans I've seen. I can't believe my buddy's brother
View attachment 81289
yeah apparently there was about 40 people to watch the game. It's a good thing there's a triple wide set of TVs up stairs plus the 100" down stairs by the bar the 36" here n there over the poker table ect.


----------

